# Interferential pain therapy (IFT)



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hello again, update on my shoulder pain. This is what I have: http://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/2000/09_00/pa_sandor.htm Has anyone had these electrodes placed on areas of pain? In my case, the shoulder pain I had posted about recently is being treated in this manner. I had it done with chiropractric care as part of the treatment and it does seem to be helping reduce the pain. The treatment feels very strange - kind of like creepy crawlies are under your skin. The idea is to stimulate the blood supply and disperse any excess fluid/deposits in the tissues more effeciently promoting healing. Here is more info about it: http://www.1stvitality.co.uk/therapy/interferential/ Yesterday, however, I slipped down the steps in my vinyl-bottomed slippers while carrying the cat dish down and now my already excerbated neck and scapular fibro pain problem (which had increased because of lack of my usual exercise due to shoulder pain) has been further exacerbated. Even though they placed the electrodes on the scapular area too, I think the pain might be a little deeper here or the electrodes were not on the right spot. I think I might ask my chiropractor for the ulrasound treatment in this area, which seemed to help before. This sucks (pardon my English) because I was just recently getting back into the groove of subbing as an E.A. for the school system again, having gotten over respiratory and gastro-intestinal infections. Well at least I got two jobs in this week. Ahhhh, life with fibro. Ain't it grand?







Yeah, I know, this too shall pass (until the next time)







Thank goodness I am not forced to go out and move boulders for a job. Which reminds me, I happened to pick up a National Geographic Magazine in the waiting room and it was discussing human rights in some countries (particularly dealing with women and children). In it, they showed women from India whose job it was to carry a bunch of bricks. Get this; someone's job was to stack the bricks high on their heads, and the women transported them in this manner. Can you imagine how you would hurt after that! Ouch! I can't even think about it. It reminded me, as well, how I shouldn't be complaining!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

Can't say that I've ever tried that, Moulage, but it sounds very promising.I seem to get enough relief that I can be functional by taking drugs, sleeping well and stretching often.


----------

